
Using AI to Gain Context for Scientific Research - private23041
https://blog.paperspace.com/interview-with-josh-nicholson-scite-ai/
======
ganzuul
> Nicholson: With scite, we’re working to introduce Smart Citations. These
> citations provide the context for each citation and its meaning. For
> example, we want to know whether the citation provides supporting or
> contradicting evidence – not just the metrics of how many times it has been
> previously cited, viewed, or downloaded. This allows people to look at a
> study and quickly determine if it has been supported or contradicted.

> Nicholson: We decided to do this because Wikipedia is often the first and
> only stop for many people trying to understand something better. We found
> that most cited articles (58%) are uncited or untested by subsequent
> studies, while the remainder show wide variability in contradicting or
> supporting evidence (2- 40%). This sounds bad, but is actually not too
> different from all scientific articles in general. Indeed, scientific
> articles on Wikipedia receive more supporting citations than the scientific
> literature as a whole.

------
a3_nm
Would you like to do this kind of innovative use on the corpus of scientific
articles? Yeah, you can't without specific partnerships, because that corpus
is spread between various publishers and locked behind paywalls. (Who have not
contributed a dime towards actually doing the research in question.)

So if you're an academic, please stop working with closed-access venues; and
if you're a citizen demand the right to access and redistribute the results of
publicly-funded research.

~~~
dr_dshiv
Meh, just use sci-hub and lib gen, it is a way better user experience anyway.

~~~
a3_nm
You can't easily download or mirror this dataset because of its copyright
status, so they don't solve the problem.

